# Shrimp meets



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Date: April 3 (Thursday), 2014
Time: 7pm-9:30pm
Place: Coffee Time @ Shppard/Victoria Park

Sales, trades welcome, you can make a new post to that or reply to this one.

We had a great time last month, let's do it again !


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Randy.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

ill try my best to make it, long haul for me


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks all who came last night, I had a great time and hope everyone did. We had 9 showed up, had some pretty good discussions.

I'm trying to find a quieter venue for the future meets, the coffee time is okay at least we get to have a table for all of us, but it gets a bit noisy.

If you have any suggestion for a better place to hold these meets, please share.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, it was nice to get together again and chat with all of you guys.

As for me I have to say I like the venue- I didn't find it too noisy, there's always space to park and it is close to major highways so also us, coming from farther away have a chance to come.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The other place I'm trying to get isn't far from this venue and is also close to a 401 exit.

[email protected]


----------

